# Vet Visit/ its cold outside



## Nyzy (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,
So i am bringing my Hedgie to his first vet visit this week. its going to be a high of: 64 with chances of rain on thursday (OR i can bring him) Friday with a high of 53 degrees... It's about an hour ride depending on traffic. What would be the best way to keep him warm? And to travel him in? 
The Exam will be costing me $82 dollars, im between jobs so i need something more efficient than to spend a lot more money . Suggestions?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The best way to transport him is in a hard-sided cat carrier. Soft-sided won't protect him in a car crash, and emergency personnel are trained to get cat/dog carriers out if possible. You can get them relatively cheap at a store like Walmart - they're not the best quality, but if you're really low on cash, it's still going to be a better option than a carry sack, somewhere on you (hoodie pocket or the like), or a cardboard box, etc.

For keeping him warm, if you have a digital thermometer with a probe for his cage, just take that with you - you can put the probe in the carrier (I put mine through the air cracks on the side so it could hang down) and then keep an eye on temp that way. You don't necessarily HAVE to, but personally I preferred having the peace of mind of being able to keep an eye on actual temperature for trips an hour or longer. Having the heat on in the car will keep it warm, unless you're taking public transportation. If you are, handwarmers would be your best bet - you can get them (I think) at Walmart, or at least a hardware store of some sort. Put one in a sock, tie it off so hedgie can't directly touch (or chew, etc.) on it, and pop that in the blankets with him so he can snuggle up to it. And of course, having a fleece blanket or two in the carrier for him to burrow in will keep him warm.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

See if this helps give you any ideas: http://mihog.org/travel.phtml. You'll find some ideas for winter travel near the bottom.

One additional note on thermometers... I use a wireless outdoor/indoor thermometer. I place the base unit up front with me where I can quickly glance at it while driving. The remote unit is placed next to my hedgehog's cage, usually against the door of the carrier. It does not read the temperature inside the carrier, but does help you easily monitor the temperature in the back seat while allowing you to stay focused on traffic.


----------

